
Show HN: Abstract (Git for designers) - tommoor
https://goabstract.com
======
ee_wave_engi
My goodness your website is beautiful :-)! The only thing I didn't like about
the front page is the section with all the reviews. The side-scrollbar that
cuts the screen in half is a bit odd, and the background grid doesn't mix too
well with the white background right below it. Regardless, it is very
beautiful! Also, the dancing bird at the bottom-right corner is the cutest
thing I have seen all day. I hope you succeed!!!

------
nolastan
Looks amazing! As an avid Sketch user, it wasn't entirely clear to me that
Abstract works with Sketch. My team has little patience for me trying out new
design apps all the time, so Sketch compatibility is a must.

In fact, after a little cmd+F, it appears that Abstract _only_ works with
Sketch! If I were on my phone or more in a rush, I probably wouldn't have
discovered that.

------
wingerlang
The website is a bit distracting. And I would also add actual examples in the
images, because the abstract shapes doesn't help me to properly visualise how
everything is presented.

